# HDX update 13.3.1 -- includes Goodreads integration, Cloud collections



## Wansit

Not going to lie...I'm kind of nervous. I wonder if this will be like the Amazon Notes & Highlights features except more intense?

--------------------

Today is the culmination of a lot of hours of hard work and invention. We're burning with excitement to announce that Goodreads is now officially available for the new Kindle Fire! When we joined the Amazon family of companies six months ago, we were most psyched about continuing the mission we most care about-helping readers find and share books they love-but in addition, we also had the opportunity to really think about what the reading experience could be for Kindle readers.

We want to make the reading experience better. We want to make it easy to find great books, and then to have engaging, amazing conversations about them. It starts now-with a deep integration of Goodreads into the reading experience on the new Kindle Fires. Our team has been working incredibly hard over these past months, and we are very proud and excited about what we've begun to build. So, for this update, we thought it might be more fun to hear from some members of the team about what they've created.

Goodreads on Kindle Fire is different from the Goodreads mobile app because it's actually part of the Kindle reading experience. "What's most exciting to me is that it's the first time ever that Goodreads has been inside the book," said Brian Rosenblat, director of product. "There's no need to switch between the book you are reading and Goodreads. Goodreads on the Kindle is the first big step towards making it all one experience."

Robert LaThanh, developer, loves how the goal is to add to the enjoyment of reading books. "At Goodreads, we're all book lovers and big believers in the joy of losing ourselves inside a great book. We never want to interrupt that. What we're doing is making it easier than ever to share your reading with your friends when you want to."

So what you can do with Goodreads on the new Kindle Fire? It's a mix of familiar and new features. Let's take a look:

https://www.goodreads.com/blog/show/443-introducing-goodreads-on-the-new-kindle-fires


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So I guess us original Kindle Fire owners are left out in the cold? Too bad. I might have been tempted to get involved with Goodreads as a reader if they've finally made it easy to do so. I've never been able to find my way around there.

Amazon is already asking us to rate and review a book when we've finished it. Either you'll have a choice of rating and reviewing on Amazon or Goodreads, or there won't be a choice because the review will go to both Amazon and Goodreads automatically.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That article only references the current models of Fire. When Amazon launched the PW2, they'd said there'd be integration with Good Reads for them as well. Don't see anything yet on Amazon about it.

This page, however, indicates the latest software is 13.3.1. Just checked my HDX and it is currently at 13.3.0.5 and I clicked to 'check now' for updates and it said none found. So I'm guessing it's not quite rolling out yet, but will eventually, probably later today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My HDX 7 shows an update available now but I need to get the charge up to 30% before it will do it, even plugged in.  Darn Words with Friends! 

There is no update shown for my HDX8.9.... Hmmm... wonder if there is an update for it yet (software version 14.something)

EDIT:  Website says 14.3.1 is the current version and mine is 14.3.0.5 and no updates available (yet).

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Amazon Press Release: Fire OS 3.1 Now Available



> Goodreads integration combines the world's largest e-reading community and the world's largest community of book lovers-see what your friends are reading, share highlights, and rate the books you read
> 
> Second Screen lets you fling movies and TV shows from your tablet to your TV-use your TV as the primary screen and your tablet as a customized display for X-Ray
> 
> New enterprise features make Kindle Fire tablets ready for work
> 
> Additional new features of this free software update include cloud Collections, dictation, wireless printing, and more
> 
> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 18, 2013-- (NASDAQ: AMZN)-Amazon today announced that Fire OS 3.1, a free software update for the new Kindle Fire HD and Kindle Fire HDX, is now available. This free, over-the-air update will be delivered automatically in the coming weeks, or you can visit www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates to download and install the update starting today.
> 
> "The response to our new family of Kindle Fire tablets has been fantastic, and we're excited to add new features we think our customers will love," said Peter Larsen, Vice President, Amazon Kindle. "This free, over-the-air Fire OS update brings new features like Goodreads integration, Second Screen, Cloud Collections, enterprise support, wireless printing, and more."
> 
> *Goodreads*
> 
> Fire OS 3.1 brings deep integration with Goodreads, the world's largest community of book lovers, making it even easier to find great books and have engaged discussions about them. For the first time, Goodreads is integrated directly into the reading experience, so there's no need to leave a book and open a Goodreads app. With Goodreads, you can:
> 
> 
> Effortlessly capture and share favorite quotes with Goodreads friends from inside the book
> See what friends are reading with the Goodreads updates feed and add books to your want-to-read shelf, making choosing a new book easier than ever
> Rate and review a book you've just finished and immediately share it with Goodreads friends
> Import all of the books you've purchased from Amazon-print and Kindle books-into your Goodreads account
> 
> *Second Screen*
> 
> Fling TV shows and movies from your tablet to your big-screen TV. Second Screen turns your TV into the primary screen and frees up your Fire HDX to provide playback controls, a customized display for X-Ray, or simply a place to email, browse the web, and more while you watch a movie. Second Screen is available for PlayStation 3 and Samsung TVs, and will be available starting later this year for PlayStation 4.
> 
> *Enterprise and Bring-Your-Own-Device (BYOD) Support*
> 
> Fire OS 3.1 delivers the ability to connect to secure enterprise Wi-Fi networks and access corporate apps, documents and resources like SharePoint; native VPN client for instant access to corporate networks; and a native SCEP (Simple Certificate Exchange Protocol) client to retrieve digital certificates for secure resources. Fire OS also now supports Kerberos authentication, which enables the ability to browse secure Intranet websites from the Silk browser. The new Kindle Fire tablets also include Kindle-specific device management APIs that integrate with existing mobile device management (MDM) systems to make it easy for IT departments to manage Kindle Fire.
> 
> *Additional new features of Fire OS 3.1 include:*
> 
> 
> Cloud Collections helps you organize your books, newspapers, magazines, and apps in customized collections for easy reference, and Amazon's Whispersync technology synchronizes the collections across your Kindle devices and reading apps so they're available on all of your devices.
> Voice dictation converts your speech to text-available in all languages when online; offline support available in US English.
> 1-Tap archive which frees up space on your Kindle Fire by identifying items that have not been recently used and provides a 1-tap option to store them in the Cloud for later retrieval.
> Wireless printing of photos, PDF, e-mails, contacts, calendar and docs.
> New accessibility enhancements that enable blind and visually impaired customers to save a separate accessibility profile for children in Kindle FreeTime, scroll lists automatically when swipe navigating, hear enhanced sound feedback and screen orientation changes announced, and have more control when editing text and navigating web content.
> Dozens more new features, performance and battery life improvements, and bug fixes.
> 
> Fire OS 3.1 is available on the new generation of Kindle tablets, including the $139 Kindle Fire HD, the 7" Kindle Fire HDX, and the 8.9" Kindle Fire HDX. Learn more: www.amazon.com/hdx.


----------



## SheilaJ

So do you understand that this is only for the NEW Fire HD's and HDX or could I update my first generation Fire HD?  I would love to have a cloud collections ability.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Updating now....

Betsy


----------



## D/W

SheilaJ said:


> So do you understand that this is only for the NEW Fire HD's and HDX or could I update my first generation Fire HD? I would love to have a cloud collections ability.


The last paragraph of the press release specifically states "new generation of Kindle tablets," so it looks like the update's only for this year's (current) models...for now, anyway. If anyone knows otherwise, please let us know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Cloud Collections most interests me....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The first thing I notice is, when I go to my book cloud tab, there is a Goodreads icon.  Tapping that allows you to connect your GR account.  And then import your Amazon books to GR.  It says "Goodreads will be back shortly.  Use this time to read a book!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I believe the new firmware number for the HDX is 13.3.1 . . . based on the link to the software updates page.  It doesn't show anything new for the HD8.9 . . . actually this is also under discussion in another thread. . . .hang on. . . .merging might happen. 


'kay, just merged . . . .

For the current (2nd gen) Fire HD, it's firmware number 11.3.1 and indicates it includes Goodreads and Cloud Collections too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AAhhh....thought this thread was going to be just about the Goodreads aspect.  Oh, well, probably good to have one thread.

You add the books one at a time it seems?  You get a list of books; you can click on "Want to Read" or rate the book.  If you rate the book, it automatically says "Read."

If you tap on the white "Want to Read" or "Read" it gives you other options:  Want to Read, Currently Reading, Read or Remove from Shelf."

You scroll down to keep adding books.

When you tap on the green "Next" button at the bottom of the page, you get the chance to add people to follow.

That's all I've played with so far...going out for a picnic.  It's a nice day here.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I expect that after everyone gets to play for a while there will be more specific threads about goodreads and cloud collections specifically. 

Off to plug in my HDX. . . . .


----------



## BruceS

I can't get my 8.9 HDX to recognize that a new update is available.

When I choose Settings->Device->System Updates, it shows that my current software is 14.3.0.5 and when I choose Check Now, it says that there are no updates found.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bruce, mine wouldn't either, I think it will be rolled out over the next couple days.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KindleGirl

My 7 HDX didn't show that there was an update either, so I did it manually.  Off to play....


----------



## Toby

No updare for me yet. Does this mean that I can use dictation, talk in email?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, does anyone else's Fire HDX7 have email notifications and battery percentage on the lock screen, upper left hand corner, and the time and date in the upper right hand corner, after doing the update? I'm having deja vu from when I set up mine....










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Testing...My tapatalk is having problems?

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Testing...My tapatalk is having problems?
> 
> Sent from my Fire HDX7


I can read this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, does anyone else's Fire HDX7 have email notifications and battery percentage on the lock screen, upper left hand corner, and the time and date in the upper right hand corner, after doing the update? I'm having deja vu from when I set up mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


This would be Very Good!

My update hasn't come yet. . . going to wait another day or two and see if it comes automatically and, if not, may do it manually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This would be Very Good!
> 
> My update hasn't come yet. . . going to wait another day or two and see if it comes automatically and, if not, may do it manually.


I'm very happy to see it. This is pretty much what I saw when I first set mine up. I wonder if it was a bit that was already on the device and not turned on yet. At least I remembered to screen cap it this time so you wouldn't think I was hallucinating.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Testing...My tapatalk is having problems?
> 
> Sent from my Fire HDX7





cinisajoy said:


> I can read this.


Thanks, it would let me send a basic text message, but doing anything else--editing, adding a picture, wouldn't work. Hmmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This post on _I Love My Kindle_ indicates the lock screen improvement is, indeed, not your imagination. 

http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/big-kindle-fire-update-is-here/

Debating doing it manually now. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This post on _I Love My Kindle_ indicates the lock screen improvement is, indeed, not your imagination.
> 
> http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/big-kindle-fire-update-is-here/
> 
> Debating doing it manually now. . . . .


 

I knew you thought it was. Whew! I was afraid it would disappear like it did the last time. Yay!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe the new firmware number for the HDX is 13.3.1 . . . based on the link to the software updates page. It doesn't show anything new for the HD8.9 . . . actually this is also under discussion in another thread. . . .hang on. . . .merging might happen.
> 
> 'kay, just merged . . . .
> 
> For the current (2nd gen) Fire HD, it's firmware number 11.3.1 and indicates it includes Goodreads and Cloud Collections too.


Well, technically, the Fire OS that was released with the HDX models was Fire 3.0 (see the product pages for the HDX models). The firmware on the HDX7s is 13.3.1 and for the HDX8.9s is 14.3.1. So I think probably, if the thread is going to be for all the HDXs, not just the 7s, the OS 3.1 would be correct.



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

No update yet.  I thought about manual but really this HDX wifi is almost certainly going back and when I get the 4G it will be the keeper, so no sense in setting up too much.  But I do look forward to some of the features.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gave in to temptation and decided to do the update manually.  It's installing right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I knew you wouldn't last...


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Normally I wouldn't last either.

Still saying no update when I click to check for it.


----------



## Toby

Has anyone tried the voice to text? I'm still waiting for my update.


----------



## BruceS

Performing a manual install on a Mac running OSX Mavericks:

It took me a while and involved searching on multiple web-sites to find out how, but I finally completed the manual install of 14.1.1.0 on my Kindle File HDX 8.9".

Unlike the previous versions of the Kindle Fire, the newer ones are not mounted in the Macs file system when they are connected via USB. The Android File Transfer App needs to be installed on your Mac to allow access to the Fire's file system.

Here is a detailed list of the steps I followed:

1. I opened http://www.kindle.com/support/downloads and clicked on United States to download the Android File Transfer App to my Mac.

2. This opened another browser window describing the App and showing a big Download button.

3. I clicked on the Download button and the file androidfiletransfer.dmg was downloaded to my Mac.

4. After the download was finished, I double-clicked on the androidfiletransfer.dmg file to open an installation window.

5. I then dragged the Android File Transfer App template to the Applications template in the installation window to complete the installation.

6. I then went back to Safari and opened http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates.

7. I then selected Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" to get to the correct download page.

8. I then selected Download Software 14.3.1 to start the download.

9. After the download was complete, I then connected my Fire HDX 8.9 to my Mac using the USB cable. This opened the Android File Transfer App, without any further action on my part.

10. At that point, I dragged the update-kindle-14.3.1.0_user_310079820.bin file from the Downloads folder on my Mac to the Android File Transfer App window.

*Note: Don't pay any attention to the mention of an Internal Storage folder on amazon's manual installation instructions page. The file can't be in a folder. I dragged it to the bottom of the list of folders shown the the Android File Transfer App window to get it to copy correctly.*

11. After the copy was complete, I dis-connected the USB cable.

12. I then dragged down from the top of the screen on the Fire HDX, selected Settings, selected Device, and selected System Updates.

13. At that point, it showed that the update was ready to install, so I pressed Install and the installation was performed with no further problems.


----------



## HappyGuy

Cloud collections? How do I get to that? Not seeing anything on Manage Your Kindle (which doesn't mean that it not there, just that I'm not seeing it).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You don't do it through Manage Your Kindle, you do it through your device.

I posted about it somewhere...wait a sec.

EDIT: Here it is. Take a look at this and see if it answers your questions, HappyGuy.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,167955.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Did this update include wireless printing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. Here's what it says per the Kindle Support HDX update page:

The software update includes general improvements and the following feature enhancements:

*Find and share books with Goodreads*
Goodreads on Kindle lets you connect with the Goodreads community to follow friends and see what they are reading, and share and rate books on your Kindle Fire.

*Organize your content with Cloud Collections*
Organize your content library into collections like "Favorite Books" and "Sports Apps" that are synchronized with compatible Kindle devices and reading apps.

*Watch movies and TV shows on another device with Second Screen*
Fling movies and TV shows from your Kindle Fire to your 2013 Samsung Smart TV or PlayStation 3 using Second Screen.

*Learn more about books with Smart Lookup*
With the Smart Lookup feature, you can quickly look up words in the dictionary or Wikipedia or translate text in a book.

*Print from Your Kindle Fire*
Print Word, Excel, and PowerPoint documents, photos, e-mails, calendar events, and contact information from your Kindle Fire to a printer that supports mobile printing.

*Free up storage space with 1-Tap Archive*
With 1-Tap Archive, your Kindle Fire groups all content that has not been used recently so you can move it to the Cloud with just one tap.

*Enhanced enterprise features*
Manage security certificates and connect to your company's Wi-Fi network-whether you're at home or at work-with remote VPN capabilities.

*Set alarms and view additional time zones with the Clock app*
Use the all-new Clock app to check the date and time, set an alarm clock, and more.


Thanks for the reminder -- I should check how that works.


----------



## Seamonkey

I guess mine came with the current version (8.9" HDX wifi only).. 

Current Version 14.3.1.0 installed Thursday November 7.

But it is going back..  maybe the 4G model will come with it installed.


----------



## Toby

Yippie for printing. I rarely print, but I wanted the ability to do so. I hope when my 7" HDX Cell comes that the software is already installed. Will be 1 less thing that I have to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Did a quick check. . . You have to have a compatible printer and download the relevant printer app. It worked with my Epson.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Worked for me too with my Hewlett Packard.  Very easy.  I tested with an email.  Print was one of the options in the menu.  I tapped on that, and it showed my printer on my network (it's connected wirelessly) and I tapped on that, and it said I needed the plug-in from the AppStore and took me there and installed it.  Easy peasy.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From the Office Suite Pro app, Print isn't obvious but if you choose 'file' in the menu, you'll see the print option. Which sorta makes sense as it's under 'file' in the actual MS Office suite.

It did not work with my Canon, but, though that's a wireless printer, I'm not sure it's a 'mobile' printer. Have to look into it a bit more.

There is a sort of generic app, though, that works with network printers:  PrinterShare Mobile Print

It works very well with both the network printers we have, though it's not free: cost is $4.95 Worth it, though, if you want to be able to print and don't have a 'mobile' compatible printer.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the information. I haven't tried to print yet.

Have you tried the speech to text? It's fun. It's also 1 of the things that I wanted on the Fire. Next thing, I want the same thing as Apple's Siri or Google's voice.


----------

